

Methods to unlock hidden potential for your startup through user-behavior analytics - suhail
http://blog.mixpanel.com/2009/01/methods-to-unlock-hidden-potential-for-your-startup-through-analytics/

======
mccon104
Short: consider a user flow that changes the index page for returning
visitors.

Response: i think they may be on to something. Subtly implemented this could
really make me wander back to a site, at least for one more visit.

Unfortunately this could also go the way of the pop-up and just end up
annoying the hell out of me as every site decides to bring a call-to-action to
it's returning visitors.

